
Ask HN: What is your recommended password manager? - dmlittle
I&#x27;m in the market for a password manager and I&#x27;m not sure which one to choose. I know of 1Password and LastPass but are there any others I should consider? Why?
======
stephenr
You could probably expand on your minimum requirements a little.

I use and recommend Apple's Keychain (with iCloud Keychain if you want
syncing), but that _only_ works if you're exclusively using reasonably recent
versions of iOS/macOS (aka OS X).

An alternative that I've looked at (as a basis for a business tool) is
KeePass. The original app is open source, and a number of keepass-compatible
tools have popped up, giving reasonable coverage for most platforms.

Obviously, as a third-party tool, it's unlikely to have quite the same level
of integration as an OS/Browser vendor's solution.

------
rmurri
Look at enpass. I've introduced it to several people who've all been
impressed.

------
r721
Password Safe

[https://www.schneier.com/academic/passsafe/](https://www.schneier.com/academic/passsafe/)

------
scottydelta
I found this thread as I was looking at those two options aswell. please let
me know if you find a better one.

------
codepeach
Dashlane is a good one, however no linux support.

